# Ghost Dual Racing Pro Hardtail in "Camo Sand"/Gold



## pyroGhost (17. März 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120699490937

blöd, wenn man zu wenig Platz hat...


----------

